# Digestive Advantage for IBS, or Constipation or Colitis



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried these products? Effective or not? On another forum a post-er said that he tried the Digestive Advantage for IBS and it worked but then he said the company switched the formula and he had more luck with the one for Colitis. When I went to the Web site, I see there's also one for constipation. My main problem with IBS is constipation


----------

